# And you thought the world couldn't get any dafter?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Apparently the W.H.O. Have made Robert Mugabe a Goodwill Ambassador. :-( Isn't that like having Putin in charge of the Anti Corruption Squad or Trump head of the Diplomat Corp?
Something's you just couldn't make up.

Nick.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just goes to show that the lunatics HAVE indeed taken over the asylum!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, what a crackers world we live in. Such is 'progress'.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Apparently the WHO are "reviewing" their decision now as its emerged that the health service in Zimbabwe is not in great shape as the head of the WHO initially stated (the first African head of the WHO btw) but is in fact in pretty dire straits with Dr's going unpaid and medicines in short supply!

Go figgur!!

Graham :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhodesia was the bread basket of Africa when Smith was in charge and most people had jobs. Now Zimbabwe has been reduced to a crisis zone through corruption. So we (the WHO) award the perp.??

Ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

They seem to have come to their senses at last. What the hell they were thinking about in the first place I'll never know.

Nick.


----------

